# Need to buy Graphic card under 7.5k Rupees



## vishpt (Jul 30, 2014)

I am planning to buy a graphic card for my PC.


Its config:

 i3 2120 3.3 Ghz Processor

Intel dh 61ww motherboard

4gb ddr3 1333Mhz

Resolution 1366x768


My budget is around 7000 rupees. I have to buy an excellent graphic card or a normal graphic card with 2gb ram.I can stretch up to another 1000 rupees but not more than that.

Most of sites are showing R7 250 with boost or ATI HD 7770 for my PC to cope up with current hi end games.

So please suggest a good graphic card


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 30, 2014)

Sapphire R7 260X 2GB -9600.


----------



## vishpt (Jul 30, 2014)

Its 9.6 only in flipkart but the product reviews in that particular site are bad.... other sites it is above 10k ... that i cant afford..... 
what about R7250x 1gb GDDR5?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Jul 30, 2014)

which is your psu??


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 31, 2014)

buy a card which is not a bottleneck for your CPU and PSU


----------



## bssunilreddy (Jul 31, 2014)

Sapphire R7 260X 2GB -9600. 						
Corsair CX430 -2950.


 i3 2120 does not bottleneck 260x.


----------



## vishpt (Aug 1, 2014)

bssunil said:


> Sapphire R7 260X 2GB -9600.
> Corsair CX430 -2950.
> 
> 
> i3 2120 does not bottleneck 260x.




I know.... but just want to ask if R7 250x is insufficient for my PC to get my games running.... I dont use 1080p resolution after all

- - - Updated - - -

Between 250x and 260x.... price disparity is about 2k rupees..... if i have to go to price range of 260x ... i think gtx 750ti is better


----------



## vishpt (Aug 3, 2014)

Hi guys.... After thinking it out...  I finally decided on Gtx 750 ti card... Mine is a 450 psu and 750ti does not need pci connector...  mine is a basic configuration for gaming and it will cost quite a mint for upgrading my pc....  This graphic card will run in 720p medium to high in all high end games(I hope)... I only need to attach this graphics card without any enhancements on system itself...  While others require buying Xtra parts


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 3, 2014)

vishpt said:


> Hi guys.... After thinking it out...  I finally decided on Gtx 750 ti card... Mine is a 450 psu and 750ti does not need pci connector...  mine is a basic configuration for gaming and it will cost quite a mint for upgrading my pc....  This graphic card will run in 720p medium to high in all high end games(I hope)... I only need to attach this graphics card without any enhancements on system itself...  While others require buying Xtra parts



Zotac GTX750Ti 2GB -10589. (flipkart) 						
Corsair CX430 -2950. (flipkart)


 Intel Core i3 2120 does not bottleneck Zotac GTX 750Ti 2GB. 						

Link:ZOTAC NVIDIA GTX 750TI 2 GB DDR5 Graphics Card - ZOTAC: Flipkart.com


----------



## ASHISH65 (Aug 3, 2014)

Get antec vp450p over cx430  - Antec VP450P I 450 Watts PSU - Antec: Flipkart.com


----------



## vishpt (Aug 4, 2014)

Friends.... Is zotac good company compared to asus or msi? I don't want any oc version...


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 4, 2014)

Yup Zotac is pretty good, make sure you register on their website, you get additional 2 years of warranty..
Aditya infotech handles ZOtac RMA and AFAIK, they are pretty good


----------



## rijinpk1 (Aug 4, 2014)

^^additional 3 years of warranty.


----------



## vishpt (Aug 6, 2014)

Currently I have Zebronic ZEB-450W-T SATA PLUS 450 Watts PSU -

Zebronic ZEB-450W-T SATA PLUS 450 Watts PSU - Zebronic: Flipkart.com

I want to change my PSU in coming 1-2 months.... 

Will this support Gtx 750ti graphics card?

My monitor supports 1440*900 (75 hz) Max resolution


----------



## rijinpk1 (Aug 6, 2014)

i would not recommend.  even if you go for a lower end gpu, get a reliable power supply.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 6, 2014)

vishpt said:


> Currently I have Zebronic ZEB-450W-T SATA PLUS 450 Watts PSU -
> 
> Zebronic ZEB-450W-T SATA PLUS 450 Watts PSU - Zebronic: Flipkart.com
> 
> ...



Go with these:

Sapphire R7 250X 1GB -7700,
Antec VP450P -2600.
TOTAL -10,300.

You now have a good entry level GPU + good PSU.


----------



## vishpt (Aug 8, 2014)

Hi all... after considering your suggestions and looking over for good PSU I came over this one.... I hope this one does the trick

CORSAIR VS-450 CP-9020009-UK 450 Watts PSU - Buy @ Best Price in India | Snapdeal

It is a UK edition but has domestic warranty of 3 years and over performs at 34A on +12 volts


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 8, 2014)

vishpt said:


> Hi all... after considering your suggestions and looking over for good PSU I came over this one.... I hope this one does the trick
> 
> CORSAIR VS-450 CP-9020009-UK 450 Watts PSU - Buy @ Best Price in India | Snapdeal
> 
> It is a UK edition but has domestic warranty of 3 years and over performs at 34A on +12 volts



Corsair VS Series PSu's are not that much recommended but you can go with these:

Sapphire R7 250X 1GB -7700,
Antec VP450P -2600.
TOTAL -10,300.

You now have a good entry level GPU + good PSU.


----------



## vishpt (Aug 8, 2014)

Ok then... I will buy  antec vp 450 with 750ti next month.... Will the enhanced config be sufficient for gaming at 720 and 900p smoothly or should I also increase my ram?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 8, 2014)

vishpt said:


> Ok then... I will buy  antec vp 450 with 750ti next month.... Will the enhanced config be sufficient for gaming at 720 and 900p smoothly or should I also increase my ram?



Buy Antec VP450P + GTX750Ti now for 900P Gaming and add another 4GB RAM later.Ok.


----------



## vishpt (Aug 11, 2014)

I am buying Antec vp450P..... I am having APC 600 UPS..... Wont I have any power lags or Power back up problem( We r in India).... I am only using it for CPU and monitor .... no speakers .... Only Headphones for gaming (Better experience this way  ).... Please tell


----------



## rijinpk1 (Aug 11, 2014)

vishpt said:


> I am buying Antec vp450P..... I am having APC 600 UPS..... Wont I have any power lags or Power back up problem( We r in India).... I am only using it for CPU and monitor .... no speakers .... Only Headphones for gaming (Better experience this way  ).... Please tell



there will not be any problem with ups unless it is too old. it should be fine. also see this too.*www.digit.in/forum/technology-news...-extension-campaign-select-products-psus.html


----------



## vishpt (Aug 11, 2014)

Thanks for replying....Let me rephrase my question..... After adding new GPU and PSU my power consumption will obviously surge(including the monitor) which can be handled by my UPS during power.My UPS used to back up for two minutes before shutdown(5 Minutes if I switch off my monitor) before this upgrade.... But with untimely powercuts in India, If the system suddenly gets switched off before shutdown , there may be problem of any hardware failure.... this is faced by tier 2 and tier 3 cities frequently.......


----------



## rijinpk1 (Aug 12, 2014)

you only get 2 minutes of backup with monitor(and without gpu)? how old is the ups?


----------



## vishpt (Aug 12, 2014)

3.5 years old UPS.... So If I am playing a high end game .... should have time to atleast shutdown after saving..... Five minutes it possible


----------



## rijinpk1 (Aug 12, 2014)

^ no chance with a gpu,i guess. you may need to change your battery.


----------

